# October TD Honorable Mention - disqualified (but definitely worth mentioning)



## sumosmoke

There was an entry this month that was disqualified from the contest. Because of the overall effort, and abundance of creativity behind the entry, I think it's worth an honorable mention.

*Squirrel's Halloween Spread Fattie (disqualified because there was more than one plate entered) *

Cherry cobbler wrapped in cinnamon rolls, cheesesteak snake (using 7 cheeses), turkey leg dinner - turkey, dressing, cranberries; chicken quesadilla with black beans and spicy rice wrapped in a tortilla weave.

She hand carved the two pumpkins in the back! Check out the one with the SMF logo!


----------



## bbally

Chin Up Squirrel, that is a lot of great work.

Also wanted you to know I had one DQ'd for putting the wrong word on the paper when I took the picture.


----------



## smokeydrewsky

That all looks AMAZING! Any one of those would have had a good chance at winning, but the cherry cobbler takes the cake. Great work Squirrel.


----------



## lucky13

Wow Squirrell, what a spread!!  You'd get my vote if i could give it!


----------



## bpopovitz

WOW, WOW WOW...... That's all I have to say.  Truly speechless.


----------



## squirrel

Thanks everybody! I don't feel bad about it. It was a blast doing it and the most important thing is that I get to share it with all my buddies!!! I can assure you of one thing though, THAT WILL NOT HAPPEN AGAIN. I'm gettin' ready for November's TD!

Sorry to you too bbally for writing the wrong word. I almost messed up on that too because as I started my pumpkin carving I actually started with "fattie" instead of "stuffed". Man, that would have been a double whammy!


----------



## chefrob

great effort!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bbally

Squirrel said:


> Sorry to you too bbally for writing the wrong word. I almost messed up on that too because as I started my pumpkin carving I actually started with "fattie" instead of "stuffed". Man, that would have been a double whammy!


Mine was a while back.  Same thing I think I wrote smoked or something like that and sent it in.... then I get the PM.... did the same response you did, it was fun making it and got to at least show it anyway.


----------



## miamirick

damn girl, you got way too much time on your hands.  i would weigh 3 to 4 hundred pounds with you making food like that!


----------



## reichl

daaaaaaaaaaaang


----------



## werdwolf

*Incredible*


----------



## Bearcarver

Squirrel, That is totally unbelievicibal, fantastical, and superbilicious!!!

I can't even imagine how much time you spent on that!

I love the snake---How'd you make the head????

You could do some awesome chainsaw work!

Yes there are girls (ladies/women) doing chainsaw carving---Even in big competitions!!!

Beautiful job Squirrel, and I thought the squirrels that used to attack my bird feeder were talented !!!!

Bear


----------



## jirodriguez

I bow before the alter of Squirrel! Cheryl that is outstanding! Looks great, super original, and I'm sure it tasted great - hopefully you had a small army to help you eat it! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I feel for you on the entry spoiler......... but at least now my chances went up by about 5000%, you would have burried my entry.... lol.


----------



## pokey

Wow!!! I am now totally intimidated form ever submiiting an entry. How can I compete with the likes of that. Quantity AND quality. Impressive.


----------



## scarbelly

WOW Cheryl that is some awesome food. I am with Bear - how did you do the snake?


----------



## pineywoods

That all looks awesome


----------



## squirrel

Here's some more pictures, sorry for so many, but I wanted you to see some fun stuff!

I used a cornish game hen breast section for the head of my sneaky snake.







Here's the smoked hunk of steak I used in the cheesesteak snake. Man was it good. Not as good as the dry aged one, but still really good.







Here's the seven cheeses: goat's milk brie, stilton bleu, mozzarella, swiss, goat, sharp cheddar and monteray jack.







A better shot of the snake head, I used some of the stuffing I made for the other fattie and rolled them into balls, took a peeler and whacked a piece from a cucumber to make the slits for the eyes. I have no idea how I came up with that one but it worked. I actually like this picture better than the one I submitted, but I forgot to put the glaze on the cherry cobbler fatty, and it bugged me that you could see the furniture in the background. LOL!







Here's more of the snake, I forgot to take one of him cut open, it was so good. I used five rolls of JD regular sausage. I took it to the guys at the volunteer fire dept. They loved it.































Here's the weave I did for the "turkey leg". I just twisted the bacon before weaving.







Homemade dressing and orange zest cranberry sauce. It sure is glowing in that picture. Hmmm... I also cooked some real turkey legs and pulled the meat from them to put in this one.



















Cherry Cobbler fattie:













I used canned cinnamon rolls:













Chicken quesadilla. I wrapped it in bacon and smoked it, then I wrapped it in plain old flour tortilla's I sliced up, then I deep fried it. OMG it was really yummy. It has some white meat chicken, beans and rice. I ate it with sour cream, pico de gallo and lettuce.


----------



## mballi3011

WOW I know your pain there Girl friend. I also had a opp's on my posting. But I have to give it to you. You definatly did one he... of a job in all that prepping and smoking to put that thing together for sure. I knew you would be hard to beat. I just now saw the making of this throwdown almost entry and I do have one question well maybe 2. #1 Is there a grocery store in the back of your house. If not you most have one heck of a pantry. #2 Now do you feed the soup kitchen in your town. Because I remember reading that you don't usually eat most of the food that you smoke. I'm the same way but I have 3 growing kids that live is the front house that can eat my stuff.


----------



## pineywoods

Dang it I'm hungry and now I'm hungrier!!!!!!


----------



## jirodriguez

Old MacDonald called and would like his farm back...... or at least the 12 pigs.... lol.

That is one hell of an impressive bacon weave there.


----------



## meateater

Squirrel you are a nut and a creative person. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  That snake fatty just blew me away. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 That whole spread was rocking and rolling!


----------



## deannc

mballi nailed it.....*WOW and WOW!*

You just never cease to amaze us Squirrel!!!!  The creativity and imagination, from the insanely incredibly snake, right down to the pumpkins is phenomenal!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looking forward to your next entry.


----------



## rdknb

WOW no WOW WOW


----------



## beer-b-q

Dang Cheryl,  How much time did you spend doing that?  It is *AWESOME...*


----------



## thebarbequeen

SQUIRREL - You CRAZY!!!  love all the great ideas!!


----------



## pandemonium

WOW UNBELIEVABLE JOB!!! Like someone else said you make me fat and happy (more fat) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 You Rock Cheryl


----------



## tjohnson

Still #1 In My Book!!!

XOXO

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver

I'm just plain Dumb-struck!

Everything was amazing!

Be careful not to light a candle near a window---Those firemen will be watching your house very closely!!!!

Un-freakin'-believable!

Bear


----------



## smokingohiobutcher

We all bow before you Ohh Great Squirrel!!!!







You are Da' Master of this domain!

SOB


----------



## bassman

I couldn't believe what I was seeing here, Cheryl!  Outstanding entry, even if it didn't qualify.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve

I do not have words to explain how insanely awesome that is... my jaw literally dropped when i saw that pick... by the time i got to your Q-View of the process my head exploded... crap! that was just plain awesome!


----------



## marlin009

Simply amazing doesn't seem to cut it but that's all I can come up with!

Well done Squirrel!!!!!


----------



## shooterrick

I am in the presence of an Artist!  Just OMG WOW!


----------



## dale5351

I move for a write-in vote!  That is one good looking spread.


----------



## richtee

Christ onna cracker... why was it DQ'd? That entry's amazing.


----------



## walle

Dang, Squirrel that's the best single post spread I've ever seen.  DAMN RULES!!  ha!   I know one thing for sure, your house will NEVER burn down... you probably have to call OFF the local FD every time you light up your smoker... heck, I'd be over there just to make sure everything was okay!


----------



## fourthwind

Good Lord Almighty!   You are one talented lady..  Sorry for the DQ, but you should be very proud.  That was a lot of work that looked amazing!  You have WAY too much time on your hands LOL

Just let me know when your NOT going to compete so that I might *think* I have a chance! LMAO


----------



## squirrel

I think I might just disqualify myself each time, heck I got my very on thread and a spot on the carousel! LOL! I'd rather have that than a prize!


----------



## shooter1

Fantastic work and a lot of it Cheryl! When the heck do you sleep woman? The spread is fit for a King and the snake is just awesome. I guess I kinda understand the DQ, no, no I don't, not really. Maybe because who could really compete against that?

Once again I am awed by the amount of work involved and I am very impressed with the amount of detail in every aspect, as well as your great sense of humor.


----------



## jirodriguez

I see Squirrel doing all these cooks with waaaay more food than any single gal can eat by herself, and always wonder what it's all for. Then she mentioned the local firehouse and the lightbulb went off...... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   She's not dummy! LOL







(..... *sigh*.... I used to look like that... till I discovered SMF!..... well maybe not... lol).


----------



## squirrel




----------



## jirodriguez

OMG! ROFLMAO!!!!

Sooooo wrong... and yet soooo funny! I'm just glad I wasn't drinking anything when that picture poped up! LOL


----------



## squirrel

You do this to me Johnny. You provoke me like no other. If I ever get banned from this site it will be all your fault!!!! LOL!


----------



## jirodriguez

Glad I could be of service! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I do the same kind of thing at home, but I just make sure there is a counter or table between me and the wife first..... heh-heh. Course if they ever banned you Cheryl I think 30% of the forum would follow you to wherever you went... lol.


----------



## retread

Oh, gosh!!!!  The tears are still rolling from the laughter.  LOVE the photoshop, my good lady!  PLUS what a beautiful spread!  I have followed and enjoyed this thread from the start but that edit was THE BEST!


----------



## fourthwind

ROTFLMAO!!!!    way too much time on your hands and glad that you do!


----------



## Bearcarver

JIRodriguez said:


> Glad I could be of service!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do the same kind of thing at home, but I just make sure there is a counter or table between me and the wife first..... heh-heh. Course if they ever banned you Cheryl I think 30% of the forum would follow you to wherever you went... lol.


Beauty Johnny,

I think maybe there might be a UPS thing going on too. She gets deliveries at 8 & 9 PM. Your UPS guys come to your house that late in Portland???

No?, not mine either.

Hmmmm,

Bear


----------



## alx

Dang rules etc....All is very unique and skillfull.....I am going to steal that cinnamon bun deal....Awesome stuff ......


----------



## uncle-honky

Absolutely beautiful Squirrel.  The  whole table setting is quite amazing and an entry to be reckoned with. An awesome display of your pride and colors, in the pumpkin chiseling. Your hard work is appreciated and respected.


----------



## bmudd14474

Richtee said:


> Christ onna cracker... why was it DQ'd? That entry's amazing.




Rich one of the rules is that you must submit your entry on 1 plate. As you can see in the picture there were multiple plates used. IT is definitely a great entry where she put tons of effort into.


----------



## miamirick

cant you count the table as a plate and say it's served family style?


----------



## fester

WOW!!!!!!


----------



## mossymo

Very honorable entry to disqualify.....

With the work that was entailed to submit this entry I am happy to see it receive an honorable mention (kudo's), but I am disheartened that this entry doesn't qualify. I hope I am not out line in asking if another entry was more favorable and was looking to exclude this one or if someone else was just wearing piss whiskers when they saw this heart throb of entry knowing damn well it is the winner?

I barely know the Squirrel and am not sticking up for her; I am posting because I feel the pic is the best of the bunch, period. No way you can say I have selfish motives (I did not enter), look at the picture, IT IS A WINNER !!!.....


----------



## bmudd14474

MossyMO said:


> Very honorable entry to disqualify.....
> 
> With the work that was entailed to submit this entry I am happy to see it receive an honorable mention (kudo's), but I am disheartened that this entry doesn't qualify. I hope I am not out line in asking if another entry was more favorable and was looking to exclude this one or if someone else was just wearing piss whiskers when they saw this heart throb of entry knowing damn well it is the winner?
> 
> I barely know the Squirrel and am not sticking up for her; I am posting because I feel the pic is the best of the bunch, period. No way you can say I have selfish motives (I did not enter), look at the picture, IT IS A WINNER !!!.....


Well I am surprised that you would even ask that question but to answer it No there was not another entry that was favored. Only 1 person was aware of the entries and when it came in they notified Squirrel right away about the DQ just like anyone else would of been notified.

I also agree that if it wasn't a DQ it would of been a winner but it did violate the rules that all the other entries had to abide by so it wasn't allowed.


----------



## squirrel

OMG! Thanks so much everyone for sticking up for my entry. Yes I did work hard, but I had a great time doing it! The bottom line is I broke the rules and I fully accept that and not once have I felt I was cheated. Holy cow, they gave me my own thread and put my entry in the carousel! I am a firm believer in following the rules in a contest like this. Just step outside this for a second and if you entered the contest and followed the rules and then saw my entry and then I won. Well, I personally would not want to participate in a contest that allowed rules to slide. Heck, if another contestant had known they could enter several plates of stuff for a better chance at winning, you see where I'm going with this. Please, let's all move on. Besides, I can assure you this won't happen again!!! I can't wait to see what's up next!

Love and hugs!

Squirrel


----------



## squirrel

Bearcarver said:


> Beauty Johnny,
> 
> I think maybe there might be a UPS thing going on too. She gets deliveries at 8 & 9 PM. Your UPS guys come to your house that late in Portland???
> 
> No?, not mine either.
> 
> Hmmmm,
> 
> Bear


It's here Bear!!! They did deliver at 8 pm! LOL! And I did give him a piece of cake and a gatorade! I'm going to break open the box right now!!!

I got a present, woohoowhoohwowowhfowhooooo


----------



## que-ball

Rules is rules, and the DQ was justified.  Still a GREAT effort!


----------



## jirodriguez

Squirrel said:


> It's here Bear!!! They did deliver at 8 pm! LOL! And I did give him a piece of cake and a gatorade! I'm going to break open the box right now!!!
> 
> I got a present, woohoowhoohwowowhfowhooooo


What..... did Bear send you matching shoes for that outfit you showd us at the top of the page?


----------



## Bearcarver

I think we can solve this dilemma, and I doubt many, if any would disagree.

What say we all take a vote for whether or not the Squirrel's entry was the "Greatest Multiple Plate Stuffed Entry in the History of the World", as we know it????

I will personally donate a gift to her (not a joke!!!), that she can use every Christmas.

Now would one of you fine Gentlemen that is good at putting a poll up, please do so.

*Example:*

*Was Squirrel's Disqualified Stuffed entry the "Greatest Multiple Plate Stuffed Entry in the History of the World", as we know it?*

*Place her picture/pictures "HERE".*

*Vote Yes*

*Vote No*

My 2 cents,

Bear


----------



## squirrel

You are too much papa Bear. That is very kind, but probably not a good idea. I say you just send me one of those cute little bears.


----------



## tjohnson

UPS is code for something other than what we think!!

Is the store managers "UPS' ????

Squirrel  
Fess Up!
TJ


----------



## Bearcarver

Squirrel said:


> You are too much papa Bear. That is very kind, but probably not a good idea. I say you just send me one of those cute little bears.


I thought it was a Great Idea!

LOL---My bears would eat you out of house & home, and that one 7 footer would drink ALL your beer !

Bear


----------



## tjohnson

Squirrel said:


>


Is that a fire truck in the background?

LOL!!!

TJ


----------



## Bearcarver

Bearcarver said:


> I think we can solve this dilemma, and I doubt many, if any would disagree.
> 
> What say we all take a vote for whether or not the Squirrel's entry was the "Greatest Multiple Plate Stuffed Entry in the History of the World", as we know it????
> 
> I will personally donate a gift to her (not a joke!!!), that she can use every Christmas.
> 
> Now would one of you fine Gentlemen that is good at putting a poll up, please do so.
> 
> *Example:*
> 
> *Was Squirrel's Disqualified Stuffed entry the "Greatest Multiple Plate Stuffed Entry in the History of the World", as we know it?*
> 
> *Place her picture/pictures "HERE".*
> 
> *Vote Yes*
> 
> *Vote No*
> 
> My 2 cents,
> 
> Bear


I just want everybody to know my suggestion above has nothing to do with the other entries being worthy. I think they are all great & very hard to choose the best one (took me two days!).

My suggestion is strictly for the squirrel disqualified entry. Yes in my opinion, she did not follow the rules, and she should have been disqualified. She is not complaining about it either.

This being said, I still think she should be awarded in some separate way, other than just our fine comments. She had to work for days on that stuff, and I have never seen anything done up like that. It was truly AWESOME!  My offer above still goes.

Bear


----------



## fourthwind

They had better define what a single plate is..  I can see some people firing up the kiln and making a 4 foot diameter "Plate"


----------



## beer-b-q

Now that she has an MES ain't nobody gonna be able to beat her... 

I heard through the grapevine that she also ordered one of the 36" pizza plates like they used on Man vs Food to serve that Giant Pizza.  It is a Plate...


----------



## realtorterry

Incredible!!! The weave on that snake alone would of taken me all day


----------



## wntrlnd

wow, squirrel!  bravo for such an incredibly creative entry!

absolutely mind-blowing!


----------



## bmudd14474

Beer-B-Q said:


> Now that she has an MES ain't nobody gonna be able to beat her...
> 
> I heard through the grapevine that she also ordered one of the 36" pizza plates like they used on Man vs Food to serve that Giant Pizza.  It is a Plate...


I hope she did. Id love to see the plate she can put together with that large of a plate.


----------

